# squirting? where does it rate?



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Never used to hear of this phenom, but in the last few years it seems to be a "thing".

So is female squirting a really intense experience or just a sign of incontinence?

Is this a during sex or alone kind of experience?

If my wife doesn't is she missing out?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I don't get the big deal, I squirt every time I have an orgasm


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

Don't know, but several of the forum members here (men and women) say squirting doesn't mean orgasm.

My take based mostly on what I've heard and my own limited experience; getting wet means getting aroused. tremors and spasms probably mean orgasm but not necessarily (maybe precursor?)

not sure where the squirting fits in. my wife doesn't squirt. I had a gf once that responding to my finger stimulation by spraying. not so much squirting (a narrow stream) but spraying (as in a wide sparce ejaculate that I could feel on the palm of my hand).

didn't know it was a trendy subject.


----------



## CASE_Sensitive (Jul 22, 2013)

Almostrecovered said:


> I don't get the big deal, I squirt every time I have an orgasm


but are you a guy or a girl?


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Almostrecovered said:


> I don't get the big deal, I squirt every time I have an orgasm


I used to, Now I just dribble


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Thound said:


> I used to, Now I just dribble


Basketball has replaced sex? :scratchhead:

As a man, who has experienced a few squirters, I can't answer your question. One told me it's different but not special. But it can get annoying to have the change the sheets just when you want to fall asleep.


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

Squirting is kinda like believing in Santa Claus. 
I have never experienced it, none of my female friends have experienced it and being a straight female the only time I have seen it was on porn. Where it actually looked like the women were forcing pee out and conveniently had their hands waving vigorously in front of their genitals to distract the viewer... I just don't believe it is real.
Some women will be more 'wet' than others due to natural arousal but shooting high levels of liquid from the actual vagina? No.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Kylie84 said:


> Squirting is kinda like believing in Santa Claus.
> I have never experienced it, none of my female friends have experienced it and being a straight female the only time I have seen it was on porn. Where it actually looked like the women were forcing pee out and conveniently had their hands waving vigorously in front of their genitals to distract the viewer... I just don't believe it is real.
> Some women will be more 'wet' than others due to natural arousal but shooting high levels of liquid from the actual vagina? No.


It's from the urethra. There is also a minority that do it. It has the viscosity of water or urine. Also if it gets on sheets they smell like piss the next day. 

I have confidence if a urinalysis is performed it will show as urine. Also on the one who does it, if she uses the restroom before sex, it is much less. This stuff has to hold in some bladder, and there is a bladder in the abdomen already and we all know what it holds. 

To me sounds more reasonable than the unicorn of all females being the Peter Norths of actual ejaculation which is a male phenomina used for procreation.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

It is definitely real and most women can do it. But if you don't sort of find the key yourself it is something people probably shouldn't bother trying to find. 

To the guy who mentioned a spray versus a stream, this is because you had your fingers in there. This will make a spray just like closing off the end of a hose will. 

It happened to me out of the blue once. It was totally amazing so I read everything I could and started trying to do it again. With some practice I got very good at it. There are some conditions that have to be right but if they are, it is pretty reliable. 

I'm not going to debate this topic. People are free to think it is incontinence if they want to. It doesn't really matter if people believe it or not, IMO. If you aren't going to ever end up doing it, it means nothing to your life and is a non issue. 

For those of us who can do it, fine with me if you think it isn't real. We know what we know.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> It is definitely real and most women can do it. But if you don't sort of find the key yourself it is something people probably shouldn't bother trying to find.
> 
> To the guy who mentioned a spray versus a stream, this is because you had your fingers in there. This will make a spray just like closing off the end of a hose will.
> 
> ...


I will find out what the urinalysis says out of curiousity. I love my lady so it is what it is, but it isn't a silky mystical fluid.

It has the viscosity of water or urine, and if it's on the sheets it smells like urine soaked sheets.


----------



## bubba29 (Feb 29, 2012)

Kylie84 said:


> Squirting is kinda like believing in Santa Claus.
> I have never experienced it, none of my female friends have experienced it and being a straight female the only time I have seen it was on porn. Where it actually looked like the women were forcing pee out and conveniently had their hands waving vigorously in front of their genitals to distract the viewer... I just don't believe it is real.
> Some women will be more 'wet' than others due to natural arousal but shooting high levels of liquid from the actual vagina? No.


I've met Santa Claus, he is real and he is incredible.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Just a note to anyone/everyone reading..please do not PM me to discuss this topic. I've already received a couple but deleted them without reading.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

bubba29 said:


> I've met Santa Claus, he is real and he is incredible.


Tell the man that I need some help, so $500k for christmas and a stack of gifts from all my kids imaginations will do the trick.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

I was mainly trying to find out if the sensation of when it happens enhances a climax or not.

It's kind of irrelevant the actual content of the fluid.

thanks for participating!


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

My wife and I first discovered this by accident (we hadn't even heard of it at the time),18 years ago while we were dating during PIV sex. At the time of this first instance my wife was very surprised and extremely embarrassed when it happened, she also didn't appreciate the unexpected mess either.

That said, not that we try to make it happen she does sometimes still squirt and or gush significantly. In every instance it is not coincident with an orgasm, nor does it feel like an orgasm or peeing (as I am reliably informed). This also occurs regardless of whether her bladder is empty or full.

I have no idea if it is urine or not except to say it doesn't appear to be like her normal pee. At least in our experience there's a considerable difference between what is called squirting and what is peeing.

I have been with a fair number of women over the years and except for my wife I haven't seen this in person with anyone else. So it does occur, I also suspect it can potentially happen to many women yet probably doesn't.

If you like fluids it's fine and can be fun. That said if you're having sex in your bed before going to sleep, it can be inconvenient even if you have über mattress protection.

P.S. A fair amount, although certainly not all squirting that one may see in pornography appears to be faked.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

My stbx was a gusher and for her it was based on the intensity of the orgasm. Certain angles or positions for her would also make "the gush" much more prevalent. 

Like most it happened by accident and the first time she was embarrassed. While the mess was inconvenient at times I never heard her once complain about the mess


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

michzz said:


> I was mainly trying to find out if the sensation of when it happens enhances a climax or not.
> 
> It's kind of irrelevant the actual content of the fluid.
> 
> thanks for participating!


Both my wife and my ex wife are/were capable of this.

From what my wife has told me (and what I can remember from my ex wife) is that it is an orgasm, but different. As in, completely pleasurable and fun and worth doing, but not so much localized in the vaginal area, if that makes sense.

The amount of fluid that is released also seems to vary, a lot. With both partners I've had first-hand experience with, they were both capable of massive amounts of fluid on occasion, or just a little squirt or two.

As I understand it, it is from g-spot stimulation, which is something we men also have (although it's in a spot where many men aren't particularly interested in going...) From what I've read about the male g-spot orgasm, it is also very intense and pleasurable, yet very different than a normal orgasm.

Fairly simple to do: make sure your partner is very warmed up first, this isn't something you can just dive into. Use one or two fingers, and bend them at the knuckle just enough to be able to press against the top of the vaginal wall. You should be able to feel a slight "bump". The pressure required depends on your partner and what feels good to her. Start slow, apply a bit of pressure in a rythmic motion, and follow your partners lead. You can increase pressure or speed if she wants. I also find that using your tongue on her clit can work wonders. (just make sure you angle yourself away from her vagina!)

Water proof sheets are gold, by the way.


----------



## bubba29 (Feb 29, 2012)

Personal said:


> My wife and I first discovered this by accident (we hadn't even heard of it at the time),18 years ago while we were dating during PIV sex. At the time of this first instance my wife was very surprised and extremely embarrassed when it happened, she also didn't appreciate the unexpected mess either.
> 
> That said, not that we try to make it happen she does sometimes still squirt and or gush significantly. In every instance it is not coincident with an orgasm, nor does it feel like an orgasm or peeing (as I am reliably informed). This also occurs regardless of whether her bladder is empty or full.
> 
> ...


This is obviously a frequent part of your sex life. What do you and your wife do to reduce the amount of cleanup after you are done?


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> It is definitely real...I'm not going to debate this topic.


And you shouldn't bother.

It amazes me when people seriously think the limited experience of their own bodies, and the bodies of people they know, somehow encompass the totality of the entire human race; I can't do it therefore nobody can. That's unbelievably nonsensical.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

bubba29 said:


> This is obviously a frequent part of your sex life. What do you and your wife do to reduce the amount of cleanup after you are done?


We keep stacks of sex towels in a nightstand next to the bed all the time, and another stack next to the spare bed, in case we're in that room. Leading up to the event I can tell if I will need extra towels or not, so we can just grab them. The best thing I've found is leaving the towels folded multiple folds, so they are actually at least 4 towels thick, then getting one or more of them right underneath you.

We want the towels handy anyway even if there's no extra juices. We still lay one down beneath us, and have two small ones ready for each of us to clean up with. When towels get frayed or stained, I pull them out of the bathroom closet and put them in the sex nightstand as sex towels, then buy nice new ones for the bathroom.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

jaquen said:


> And you shouldn't bother.
> 
> It amazes me when people seriously think the limited experience of their own bodies, and the bodies of people they know, somehow encompass the totality of the entire human race; I can't do it therefore nobody can. That's unbelievably nonsensical.


We will discover a new "bladder" in the brain and it will gush seretonin when activated out of your mouth.


----------



## bubba29 (Feb 29, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> We keep stacks of sex towels in a nightstand next to the bed all the time, and another stack next to the spare bed, in case we're in that room. Leading up to the event I can tell if I will need extra towels or not, so we can just grab them. The best thing I've found is leaving the towels folded multiple folds, so they are actually at least 4 towels thick, then getting one or more of them right underneath you.
> 
> We want the towels handy anyway even if there's no extra juices. We still lay one down beneath us, and have two small ones ready for each of us to clean up with. When towels get frayed or stained, I pull them out of the bathroom closet and put them in the sex nightstand as sex towels, then buy nice new ones for the bathroom.


have you ever looked at something like this?
Amazon.com: NorthShore Champion Washable Underpad Extra-Large 35 x 47 Each: Health & Personal Care

these type of pads seem to be popular among squirters.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

See that's the thing...I don't bother buying anything when I haven plenty of old towels for free.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

I just found out I can do it within the last year or so. My H was experimenting with how to give me a more intense g-spot orgasm with his fingers and "accidentally" caused me to squirt. I say "accidentally" because I have my suspicions that he was trying to get me to squirt all along. 

Anyway, I usually don't squirt unless he's vigorously stimulating my g-spot with his fingers after I'm already very aroused and maybe even already had a clitoral orgasm (I'm usually only good for one of those per session, but can have multiple g-spotters). I have no idea what the fluid is--it doesn't seem like pee, but really, who cares WHAT it is? :scratchhead: The point is he did something amazing to cause my body to involuntary squirt _something_ and we both like the experience.:smthumbup: It could be orange juice for all I care. 

I like it, but mostly because I think its hot that my H seems to like it, and because what he's doing with his fingers is making me come-- not because the squirting itself means the orgasm is any stronger.


----------



## Tommy518 (Nov 28, 2011)

Women don't have a gland that could do this. The lubricant is thick and secreted through wall of the vagina. There is no ejaculatory path, just the urethra coming from the bladder. Say what you want, but it has to be urine. Maybe a temporary loss of continence during orgasm. I've only seen it in porn movies and it's so obvious that the women are concentrating on peeing and then when it comes they frantically rub and fake it. You can see them struggling to control the stream. 

My SO has intense and drawn out g-spot orgasms and doesn't squirt, and I'm thankful for that. Who would want that mess, anyway? What a hassle.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Tommy518 said:


> Women don't have a gland that could do this. The lubricant is thick and secreted through wall of the vagina. There is no ejaculatory path, just the urethra coming from the bladder. Say what you want, but it has to be urine. Maybe a temporary loss of continence during orgasm. I've only seen it in porn movies and it's so obvious that the women are concentrating on peeing and then when it comes they frantically rub and fake it. You can see them struggling to control the stream.
> 
> My SO has intense and drawn out g-spot orgasms and doesn't squirt, and I'm thankful for that. Who would want that mess, anyway? What a hassle.


I could see if it was some "silky" and smooth and great smelling and tasting female ejaculate, I'd swallow it like I think the babe should swallow my man seed, and be happy to do so.

The fluid in question has the viscosity ( means lubrication ) of water OR urine. Also if it is on the sheets they smell like urine the next day. No problem for me if a babe cums this way as long as we have towels.

But I don't invent some unicorn of a system designed to pump out ejaculate fluids in a female because it doesn't exist.

Some women lube more strongly when turned on and if you get deep and some of it is thick and pasty like white.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

bubba29 said:


> This is obviously a frequent part of your sex life. What do you and your wife do to reduce the amount of cleanup after you are done?


Faithful Wife covered it well, we pretty much do the same thing in having plenty of towels.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Happened with one of my partners first time we had piv. She literally exploded underneath me. I thought her head was going to spin off and she was slapping my shoulders and chest. Definitely a powerful one for her. Yes big mess but fun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lisamaree (Nov 2, 2014)

I squirt a lot. I have always suspected it's from the muscles spasming and urine coming out. The liquid smells awful a few hours after. I have to wash our linens/towels in vinegar and oxy after to get out the urine-like smell. I always keep a few linen changes on hand for if i get the opportunity to have sex. Its not that bad of a cleanup in my opinion and H seems to enjoy it. We have a cheap Ikea mattress liner that protects our mattress and we use folded towels. I don't squirt every time and I didn't for years until I discovered gspot stimulation and releasing during sex.


----------



## AlphaProvider (Jul 8, 2013)

lisamaree said:


> I squirt a lot. I have always suspected it's from the muscles spasming and urine coming out. The liquid smells awful a few hours after. I have to wash our linens/towels in vinegar and oxy after to get out the urine-like smell. I always keep a few linen changes on hand for if i get the opportunity to have sex. Its not that bad of a cleanup in my opinion and H seems to enjoy it. We have a cheap Ikea mattress liner that protects our mattress and we use folded towels. I don't squirt every time and I didn't for years until I discovered gspot stimulation and releasing during sex.


If you get it tested in a urinalysis it may very well be urine. So a good thing to do before a go round is to attempt to fully empty your bladder so there is less to come out.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Does female ejaculation serve an antimicrobial purpose? - PubMed - NCBI

Abstract
Women have glandular tissue below the bladder and surrounding the urethra that appears to be homologous to the male prostate. This tissue (also called "female prostate" or Skene's glands) appears to the source of a viscous, white secretion, which exits from the urethra upon sexual stimulation in some women. Analysis of this secretion (also known as "female ejaculate"), and comparison with pre-coital urine from the same women, revealed that its composition was unlike urine and often contained components also found in male seminal fluid (minus the sperm). The female ejaculate had lower levels of creatinine, but had elevated levels of prostate specific antigen, prostatic acidic phosphatase, prostate specific acid phosphatase, and glucose.


----------



## AlphaProvider (Jul 8, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> Does female ejaculation serve an antimicrobial purpose? - PubMed - NCBI
> 
> Abstract
> Women have glandular tissue below the bladder and surrounding the urethra that appears to be homologous to the male prostate. This tissue (also called "female prostate" or Skene's glands) appears to the source of a viscous, white secretion, which exits from the urethra upon sexual stimulation in some women. Analysis of this secretion (also known as "female ejaculate"), and comparison with pre-coital urine from the same women, revealed that its composition was unlike urine and often contained components also found in male seminal fluid (minus the sperm). The female ejaculate had lower levels of creatinine, but had elevated levels of prostate specific antigen, prostatic acidic phosphatase, prostate specific acid phosphatase, and glucose.


Within science there are realms which are based on human opinion. It's like in the 60's and 70's and earlier they were convinced that certain "races" were inferior. Later science refuted it.

On the women I've known who've done this, the amount of fluid is only explainable by being contained in a bladder.

In the male ejac you have balls and a prostate which combine fluids together which are spurted out. 

Where are you going to store that quantity of fluid, by the way that smells like urine if soaked in sheets overnight?

What is the reason for this system in a female? I can understand reasons for arousal, stronger lubrication, but what does a female ejaculation accomplish? Especially one with the consistency and lubrication properties of water or urine? What is that for?

Male ejaculate is slick, and when it dries is sticky.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

My opinion (and I'm not a doctor!) is that it is not urine, at least not entirely. I have 20 + years of experience with this, between 2 different women. Never has it smelled like urine. It doesn't even look like urine to me. My wife (and ex wife) could empty their bladder before and/or after, fully, and there'd still be a lot of fluid from these sessions.

Again, just my opinion. But those that say it is urine, that is also an opinion. As far as most of us here know, nobody knows, including medical professionals.

But with the amount of times I have been around this, I don't believe it is urine, at least not entirely.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

wow. so many varying opinions.

you'd think the medical community would've tied this down by now.

a pretty basic issue (do women ejaculate or not?) 

I still place myself in the camp that they do, having felt it personally, though certainly no expert, and not having been with a a ton of women.


----------



## AlphaProvider (Jul 8, 2013)

alexm said:


> My opinion (and I'm not a doctor!) is that it is not urine, at least not entirely. I have 20 + years of experience with this, between 2 different women. Never has it smelled like urine. It doesn't even look like urine to me. My wife (and ex wife) could empty their bladder before and/or after, fully, and there'd still be a lot of fluid from these sessions.
> 
> Again, just my opinion. But those that say it is urine, that is also an opinion. As far as most of us here know, nobody knows, including medical professionals.
> 
> But with the amount of times I have been around this, I don't believe it is urine, at least not entirely.


It's why I said if we are confident it is not urine, there wouldn't be a problem having a urinalysis performed upon the mystery fluid.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

michzz said:


> I was mainly trying to find out if the sensation of when it happens enhances a climax or not.
> 
> It's kind of irrelevant the actual content of the fluid.
> 
> thanks for participating!


Every woman is different. I can say that for me to squirt I have to be highly highly aroused. Not your normal every day aroused. So I can't separate the feeling of a squirting organs itself from the moments of extreme arousal. I will also say that as I get closer to full menopause, squirting has become rare and it's not a lack of eroticism but the hormones that just aren't working together like they used to. Sex is still fantastic, but sometimes I literally can feel a muting effect. My GYN said this was a normal part of aging and menopause and by the time I fully got through menopause I should return to normal sexual responses for me.


----------



## AlphaProvider (Jul 8, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Every woman is different. I can say that for me to squirt I have to be highly highly aroused. Not your normal every day aroused. So I can't separate the feeling of a squirting organs itself from the moments of extreme arousal. I will also say that as I get closer to full menopause, squirting has become rare and it's not a lack of eroticism but the hormones that just aren't working together like they used to. Sex is still fantastic, but sometimes I literally can feel a muting effect. My GYN said this was a normal part of aging and menopause and by the time I fully got through menopause I should return to normal sexual responses for me.


Is a squirting orgasm much more of a reward than a non squirting orgasm?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

AlphaProvider said:


> Is a squirting orgasm much more of a reward than a non squirting orgasm?


I guess I would have to say yes, but like I said before I can't separate the feeling of a squirting orgasm from the extreme level of arousal. 

I really think some people put too much emphasis on getting this kind of orgasm rather than just creating and extremely erotic and arousing moment. This orgasm is not one in which you can simply follow a recipe of steps to achieve. Yes, rubbing the Gspot in a certain way is the actual trigger, but many other ingredients are also needed. You can 't stick a cake pan in the oven and expect a chocolate cake to come out. You have to make the batter first!


----------



## AlphaProvider (Jul 8, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> I guess I would have to say yes, but like I said before I can't separate the feeling of a squirting orgasm from the extreme level of arousal.
> 
> I really think some people put too much emphasis on getting this kind of orgasm rather than just creating and extremely erotic and arousing moment. This orgasm is not one in which you can simply follow a recipe of steps to achieve. Yes, rubbing the Gspot in a certain way is the actual trigger, but many other ingredients are also needed. You can stick a cake pan in the oven and expect a chocolate cake to come out. You have to make the batter first!


As men when we orgasm if it is a large quantity or powerful force often times it "feels" better. Part of it is the brain knowing how strong the release is I'm sure. But it all feels good.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

My wife will occasionally projectile squirt from her tear ducts during orgasm. Where does that fit into this?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

samyeagar said:


> My wife will occasionally projectile squirt from her tear ducts during orgasm. Where does that fit into this?


Okay Now that is adorable and something I would love to see for myself! 

Come to think of it, didn't Linda Lovelace have a similar dyslexic sexual response in her throat?


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

There is an amazing lack of information out there on this phenomenon, so I am taking it that it is pretty rare, but I think it is cool as hell  It squirts a good six inches or so. We haven't figured out how to make it happen reliably. It just does maybe one out of every 50 PIV orgasms she has. She does have tears running out of her eyes every PIV O, just not projectile. It has to be some physiological response due to the type of O, as this never happens, tears or projectile tears, with a manual or oral clitoral O.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

It is cool as hell! Seriously! I really would like to see that. Not that I'm asking, mind you.


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

samyeagar said:


> My wife will occasionally projectile squirt from her tear ducts during orgasm. Where does that fit into this?




Stop hugging her so darn tightly.


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

These are the sort of questions that could attract a young man or woman to a career in investigative science. If I could go back in time and choose a different career....



Just wanted to say that in reality the questions and answers might not match the shape of "either-or". For instance, some women may be releasing urine, others fluid from the Skeene gland, or something else, or some combination. It may give some an enhanced pleasurable feeling of release, or some may only experience it when in the throws of an especially powerful orgasms.



So many questions. So little time.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> It is cool as hell! Seriously! I really would like to see that. Not that I'm asking, mind you.


We have yet to catch it on video...one of these times we may get lucky


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Let the science begin!


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Anon Pink said:


> Let the science begin!


I'll bet if someone can get the hang of patting their head while rubbing their stomach, then they can figure out the sequence of triggering such things.


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

I was fortunate to find waw's 'super soaker' button on a few occasions. Surprised us both the first time, but we got used to it, and liked it !

Just make sure to treat as an accomplishment rather than a goal, or it can make an otherwise pleasurable evening seem like a mission. Which takes the fun out of it.


----------



## learning to love myself (Apr 18, 2013)

About 2 years ago, I got my first experience with this (I'm 46 years old).
It is completely different than a vaginal orgasm. I, like any other woman who has had this happen, wondered what the hell just happened and was very embarrassed at first.

I empty my bladder before and after sex and it's not urine. Not to go to much into my sex life, we recently were on vacation and not only did I have regular vaginal orgasms, I had seven G spot ones over the course of about 2 hours. 

We have also found the way I most have them is start with Doggie and then 15/20 minutes later change to missionary with legs/feet way over my head. I hope that was not to graphic


----------



## learning to love myself (Apr 18, 2013)

DayOne said:


> I was fortunate to find waw's 'super soaker' button on a few occasions. Surprised us both the first time, but we got used to it, and liked it !
> 
> Just make sure to treat as an accomplishment rather than a goal, or it can make an otherwise pleasurable evening seem like a mission. Which takes the fun out of it.


Isn't that the truth! 

I found that when It didn't happen I would feel bad and then get in my own head about it, now I just have fun and the rest just happens.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

Just wanted to throw in my experience.

Happened once. Don't know what it is, or if it was urine, or what have you. Don't really care.

But after a lot of g-spot stimulation, I had a very intense orgasm and afterwards, we noticed we were completely wet up to our chests. It soaked through our towels, (which we use like Faithful Wife) through the sheets, and through the waterproof mattress cover.

We were shocked, and laughed it off.

Hasn't happen again, but it certainly was strange.


----------



## flyer (Jun 23, 2014)

It is real. The last few times (over a year ago) that I did oral on my wife, she quirted/sprayed a lot. It tasted great, couldn't help but to lap up as much as I could. I even opened my mouth for a full shot. I know it wasn't pi$$.


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

I am a squirter. I can go pee right before sex, fully empty my bladder and still soak the bed numerous times during sex and within minutes of using the washroom...on the other hand peeing after I just peed would be almost impossible and/or would not produce the same amounts of fluid. I also know I am not incontinent and do plenty of kegels... I don't think it is pee. Mine doesn't smell like anything at all let alone urine and it is clear. Can't speak for other women though, I haven't watched squirting porn. 

I can and do orgasm multiple times through g-spot stimulation. For me it is more intense/powerful than clitoral orgasms are. Although I do enjoy clitoral Os too, they aren't the same and take longer to achieve and I can only have two or three before getting too sensitive. 

It will sound exaggerated to those that haven't experienced it but I have had as much as fifteen g-spot orgasms in a row during sex more than just a few times. Our status quo is at least four or five most sessions. It is my favourite way to O if not for the mess but even with that, who cares? It is something we both enjoy. Like other women who do this, we keep towels by the bed most of the time. It can be a hassle if we forget but neither of us complain about having to change the sheets if that was the reason why.


----------



## ToothFairy (May 19, 2013)

Is Squirting Real Or Fake - Squirting And Gushing During Sex Is A Myth

"Squirting" rates up there as one of the best porn acts out there. Women do release a varying degree of "ejaculate" when they cum - some get very wet and it is often a visible amount. But it is a milky color and not the fire hose volume of watery substance being forcefully expelled on porn sites. 

I know men would like to think they have driven their women to such insane levels of hotness that they squirt all over.. sorry.. it's not real. As this article states.. a forceful expulsion of a fluid like substance is actually the opposite of losing control in an orgasmic state. Don't mean to shatter all the fantasy's of men who like to take credit for driving their woman to this.. but it's a show... sure it's a show for you.. so maybe that's good enough for you. 

This should bring men some form of relief and make them feel better though...Knowing that just because their woman hasn't displayed this watery response to sex play doesn't mean squirt... ahem I mean SQUAT. . It means your woman is real...


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

The above is an opinion piece from Cosmo.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Long before this was "popular" in porn...there were people who had experienced it, who talked about it to each other, and who knew it wasn't faked, it wasn't pee, and it wasn't just for some kind of show. When you are young and you've never even heard of this phenomenon and it happens to you spontaneously, you'll never believe others who are saying it is just some kind of smoke and mirrors. 

As for where it comes from... I have a theory...to me it feels more like letting down, as in breast milk, than any other sensation I can describe. People keep wanting to know where the bladder that holds all this liquid is. But where is the bladder that holds breast milk? There isn't one. Breast milk is easily stored in the duct work of the breasts. Yes the breasts swell if they are full, but they can also produce milk with the proper stimulation without being overly full. In fact quite small breasts can produce plenty of milk, with no bladder to store the liquid in. The liquid is created by the pull of the stimulation, it pulls at the duct work and all systems go in force to create the milk and send it forward.

To me...there is a similar feeling when I'm going to squirt. It seems it is coming from a system of duct work or something similar. I can feel a "pulling" that occurs, that is not coming from my bladder...it feels more like it is just inside the soft tissues of my vagina walls. It is an incredible feeling like nothing else, but it definitely doesn't feel like there is a pool of liquid in a bladder that gets emptied. It feels more like the fluids of my whole body are pulled forth in a sort of rain/spray type of action, whose purpose I'm' not sure of.


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

I learned about it from the "Sunday Night Sex Show". I don't know if/where it airs/aired but it was a sex advice show with an elderly sex therapist lady and people would call in to talk about sex with her. Very enlightening sex-ed program. So I taught myself following her advice and then taught my spouse. Master became the student there lol. He is now better at getting me there than I am.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Dr. Sue Johanson.

Talk Sex with Sue Johanson


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Re: squirting? where does it rate?*



Faithful Wife said:


> Dr. Sue Johanson.
> 
> Talk Sex with Sue Johanson


That's the one!


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

They also discuss it in tantric sex too. Tantra has been around much longer than squirting porn or any sexual education tv show. Not sure what the kama sutra says but I wouldn't be surprised to find it in there too.


----------



## AlphaProvider (Jul 8, 2013)

Miss Taken said:


> They also discuss it in tantric sex too. Tantra has been around much longer than squirting porn or any sexual education tv show. Not sure what the kama sutra says but I wouldn't be surprised to find it in there too.


Can you point out good tantra resources?


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

AlphaProvider said:


> Can you point out good tantra resources?


Wish I could help you there. Learning about female ejaculation in tantric teachings was just something I happened upon recently. I brought it up in response to some of the comments that infer that it's new or a fad from porn but I don't personally read too much about tantra.


----------



## AlphaProvider (Jul 8, 2013)

Miss Taken said:


> Wish I could help you there. Learning about female ejaculation in tantric teachings was just something I happened upon recently. I brought it up in response to some of the comments that infer that it's new or a fad from porn but I don't personally read too much about tantra.


I was interested in gaining knowledge of structured breathing and control to be able to access various chakra's and mind expansion through sex.

Me and a ex took it to a high level, it was hot like hell and the lust factor was torqued up very high. Our sex got better each and every time. I'm a multi ejac guy, have been since 17, I was told to be able to do that is considered tantra. Our mental engagement made the sex awesome and it literally was more powerful to me than cocaine. 

But if there are ways to even raise above that level, I would like to learn more.


----------



## efowler25 (Nov 23, 2014)

"Squirting" is a absloutly a real thing. I've experienced several times and my husband LOVES it. 

Usually is requires changing of the sheets, puddles everywhere but he truly loves it. He tries to make me almost every time we have sex.


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

My partner has squirted a few times with me. I find it a huge turn on. After the first time it happened she admitted she had been close in the past but held back for fear of my response.

She tells me she squirts far more frequently by herself...because she feels more relaxed and completely focussed on herself.


----------



## ankh (Oct 14, 2012)

How can I get my wife to relax and to try to squirt? I am sure she fears she will be peeing, if she relaxes, despite the contrary. Suggestions?


----------



## efowler25 (Nov 23, 2014)

To be very honest the first time it happened to me my husband was using his fingers and I didn't know what he was doing so I was relaxed. It freaked me out but he knew what he was doing lol!!!!! There was an old show on Showtime a reality show about Seymore Butts the porno producer, that's were he learned the finger technique. Now years later it happens with oral, fingers, and penetration.


----------



## FatherofTwo (Dec 6, 2014)

Most women feel that they're about to urinate thus whatever her lover is doing will soon stop at her request or she squeezes her legs together so the " squirt " never happens.

My ex would would be able to relax and just allow it to happen which was always a phenomenal feeling for her and I alike. Granted it required changing the sheets afterwards but neither of us never once complained.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

Anon Pink said:


> I guess I would have to say yes, but like I said before I can't separate the feeling of a squirting orgasm from the extreme level of arousal.
> 
> I really think some people put too much emphasis on getting this kind of orgasm rather than just creating and extremely erotic and arousing moment. This orgasm is not one in which you can simply follow a recipe of steps to achieve. Yes, rubbing the Gspot in a certain way is the actual trigger, but many other ingredients are also needed. You can 't stick a cake pan in the oven and expect a chocolate cake to come out. You have to make the batter first!


Just reading this thread.......now all I can think about in relation to this topic is automatic chocolate cake.

Mmmmmm automatic cake


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

treyvion said:


> It's from the urethra. There is also a minority that do it. It has the viscosity of water or urine. Also if it gets on sheets they smell like piss the next day.
> 
> I have confidence if a urinalysis is performed it will show as urine. Also on the one who does it, if she uses the restroom before sex, it is much less. This stuff has to hold in some bladder, and there is a bladder in the abdomen already and we all know what it holds.
> 
> To me sounds more reasonable than the unicorn of all females being the Peter Norths of actual ejaculation which is a male phenomina used for procreation.


Respectfully, this is more than a little ignorant. Female ejaculate is real, and it's not urine. Tests performed on female ejaculate consistently show a pronounced lack of urine. And, actually, it's very similar to male prostatic fluid, which is found in semen.



treyvion said:


> I will find out what the urinalysis says out of curiousity. I love my lady so it is what it is, but it isn't a silky mystical fluid.
> 
> It has the viscosity of water or urine, and if it's on the sheets it smells like urine soaked sheets.


Uhhh... your lady might be peeing.

...

...

...

Just saying.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> Long before this was "popular" in porn...there were people who had experienced it, who talked about it to each other, and who knew it wasn't faked, it wasn't pee, and it wasn't just for some kind of show. When you are young and you've never even heard of this phenomenon and it happens to you spontaneously, you'll never believe others who are saying it is just some kind of smoke and mirrors.
> 
> As for where it comes from... I have a theory...to me it feels more like letting down, as in breast milk, than any other sensation I can describe. People keep wanting to know where the bladder that holds all this liquid is. But where is the bladder that holds breast milk? There isn't one. Breast milk is easily stored in the duct work of the breasts. Yes the breasts swell if they are full, but they can also produce milk with the proper stimulation without being overly full. In fact quite small breasts can produce plenty of milk, with no bladder to store the liquid in. The liquid is created by the pull of the stimulation, it pulls at the duct work and all systems go in force to create the milk and send it forward.
> 
> To me...there is a similar feeling when I'm going to squirt. It seems it is coming from a system of duct work or something similar. I can feel a "pulling" that occurs, that is not coming from my bladder...it feels more like it is just inside the soft tissues of my vagina walls. It is an incredible feeling like nothing else, but it definitely doesn't feel like there is a pool of liquid in a bladder that gets emptied. It feels more like the fluids of my whole body are pulled forth in a sort of rain/spray type of action, whose purpose I'm' not sure of.


Some believe that it comes from the Skene glands.

I'd link the Wikipedia article but -- due to an (actual) image showing the location of the glands -- it could be considered NSFW.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

Why's it so hard to figure out? 

Not enough study?

Better get to studying!


----------



## lisamaree (Nov 2, 2014)

> . It means your woman is real...


I guess I'm a fake woman then because I gush/spray clear fluids when I O


----------



## ankh (Oct 14, 2012)

Lisamaree: 

I believe you. Don't worry what THEY say! Gush on.


----------



## BuddyL33 (Jul 16, 2009)

michzz said:


> Never used to hear of this phenom, but in the last few years it seems to be a "thing".
> 
> So is female squirting a really intense experience or just a sign of incontinence?
> 
> ...


My GF does it every time she orgasms. Personally I love it. It's like the flood gates open when it happens so some degree of prep is required so we're not changing the sheets each time.


----------

